# 24-hour cube marathon attempt by Dmitry Dobrjakov (finished - UWR 5900 cubes)



## Imctlst (Jan 5, 2014)

Dmitry Dobrajakov (2011DOBR01) is solving 24h marathon at the moment. Attempt is unofficial.
At the time of writing this post he was solving 5.5h and solved 1395 cubes w/ 14.10 average.
Link to stream:
Stream

P.S. Sometimes they got troubles with stream, but fix it asap.

__________________________________________________
UPD: Marathon is finished with 5900 solved cubes


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 5, 2014)

6h 1524 cubes 14.10 avg


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 5, 2014)

6.5h 1662 cubes 14.11 avg


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 5, 2014)

Y no stream


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 5, 2014)

7.5h 1917 cubes 14.12 avg


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 5, 2014)

If he can keep this up, he'd beat the GWR.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 5, 2014)

why ustream and not twitch


----------



## Imctlst (Jan 6, 2014)

12h, 3040 cubes


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 6, 2014)

keep it up


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

4230 cubes. 17h


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

21h 5180 cubes


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

1.35h remain - 5520 cubes


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

50m remain -5700 cubes


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

5759 cubes 34 min remain


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

UWR


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 6, 2014)

BoLiK said:


> UWR



by how much?


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

Huge thanks to Pavel Galaktionov for scrambling all that time alone.


----------



## BoLiK (Jan 6, 2014)

Report will be in few days - they'll sleep 2 days xD


----------



## Imctlst (Jan 6, 2014)

UWR - 5900 cubes.


----------



## giorgi (Jan 6, 2014)

that is great well done to Dmitry Dobjakov, but i think it should have been better if he would have done it officially


----------



## rj (Jan 6, 2014)

Yay! What was his average?


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 6, 2014)

giorgi said:


> that is great well done to Dmitry Dobjakov, but i think it should have been better if he would have done it officially



Officially? What do you mean?



rj said:


> Yay! What was his average?



86400 / 5900 = 14.644


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2014)

D-Faze said:


> Officially? What do you mean?



As in GWR approved I think.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> As in GWR approved I think.



Excuse me, what is GWR?


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

D-Faze said:


> Excuse me, what is GWR?



Guinness World Records


----------



## Cubiquitous (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, way to go!


----------

